# Boston Municipal police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

What a pain in the butt to paint lol.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

dmackack said:


> What a pain in the butt


Yeah, that sounds about right! LOL

SUPER job! That looks awesome! And a supervisor's car and everything!


----------

